# Aristo GP-40 & QSI sound



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Last week a good customer sent me his QSI sound equipped GP-40 to test and to try and solve a problem he was having. 
This loco was to be powered by a battery powered RCS system in a trail car just like his, and his friends, locos are. His friends have other QSI equipped AristoCraft locos that operate just fine powered by trail cars. 
The problem with the GP-40 was erratic performance. It would not ramp up properly and would not restart after changing direction.
When the loco arrived I placed it on a test track powered with an MRC C20 power pack and it would not run at all. The sound tried to start and then simply stopped.
I discussed the problem with Greg Elmassian and we decided that as the loco was going to be only battery powered, all the track pick ups should be removed, which I duly did. That fixed the problem. Somewhere in the AristoCraft wiring there was a short and the Track - Battery switch was not functioning correctly. So tell me something new!!!!
I resent the fact that a, so called, Plug'n'Play loco was definitely not Plug'n'Play, like it was advertised to be. I didn't mind fixing it as I was grateful for the opportunity to try out the QSI sound. 
This was the first Large Scale version of QSI sound I have heard and it was truly impressive. 
I powered the loco with one of my Fully Filtered BELTROL ESC's that allows me to set a "Stay Alive" idle voltage when the control stick is the fully off position. I could reliably trigger the Horn and Bell with flips of the control stick. Also I could easily reprogram it using the same stick. Nice slow speed take off and slow down. With my Filtered DC ESC it does require a minimum of 18 volts for a reasonable top speed.
I also tried the loco and sound using a PWM ESC with noticeably less successful results. That is to be expected with PWM as DCC decoders do not like PWM. They tend to get confused.

Anyway. I like the QSI and shame on AristoCraft again for sloppy QC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the QSI is valiantly trying at all times to accommodate DC or DCC, so it sees PWM as a possible DCC signal. It might be possible in the future to tell the QSI to ignore DCC, but it might be a catch 22, since most programming is better facilitated by DCC. I will forward this suggestion to the QS Industries people though. 

On the wiring problem, it's a great thing that Aristo provides the "battery" connectors at the ends of the loco, and the "Aristo socket" for use by others, and a track/battery switch. To be useful, these should all work out of the box. Unfortunately, it has become clear over the years that the loco is only tested on track power, so the wiring of the other items can be wrong. 

I always tell people to test all the wiring with a meter first, and I am truly sorry that I have to make that recommendation for EVERY Aristo loco. Maybe with the new usage of the socket and professed preference for battery power, maybe Aristo will invest in some further testing at the factory. Even standardizing the polarity of the battery connectors would be helpful. 

All we can do is point these things out to Aristo. I would think the extra cost would be well worth eliminating the bad press. How about it Aristo? Just a couple more quick tests to verify wiring at the factory. I would be happy to give detailed advice from a real engineer for free. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a GP40 & QSI which ran very well at first, but over time developed a habit of stopping and surging to the point it often pulled the couplers and battery connection apart. I thought at first it was heat related, but the problem got worse even as the weather got cooler. I tried replacing the QSI, which did not help. Realizing the problem was probably with the battery, I disconnected the wheel pickups and Ta Dah! The problem is solved. 

I removed half of the pickup contacts from the 4-pin connector blocks by rooting around with a straight pin for a few minutes until the contact pulled out. I removed the other half by pushing down on the tabs in the slots on the connector blocks. That takes 2 seconds each. In future I will use the second method. 

-- Bob Mills


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob. 
You are spot on. Removing the track pick up wires from the 4 wire plug from the trucks solved the problem for me too. 
Nice loco spoilt by shoddy quality control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We really have no idea if the wiring problem is just poor design, or incorrectly assembled. There is no data from Aristo on what it should do, or how it should be wired (the track battery switch and associated wiring). 

There is reasonable proof that on the early steamers, that the track pickups were always left connected, and the battery switch only disconnected one side of the battery power, the minimum you need to do to stop battery drain. 

I have heard the manual has had something added to tell you to remove the wires to the track pickups if you run battery. So why have a track/battery switch in the first place? 

Unfortunately, you have to check the wiring yourself on every loco. This is the best advice. If you will never run track power, removing wires, or doing other things to ensure no connection between track and loco is good. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dudes, Aristocraft sucks period........ just thought i'd let you know my thoughts..............
















I know i know Nicky badddddddddd Back to the Bat cave.........


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmpph. That last comment inspired me to go outside and run my beautiful GP40 even though it's wet outside. After plowing through the wet leaves, needing a little assistance for a bit, it ran perfectly for about an hour. Then it began to rain enough to be annoying so I brought it in.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bob you my hero.............







you got it to run in the rain? you sure that it was'nt converted to USA motor blocks?


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

It was running in the rain longer than I wanted to stay out there. That's about all I want to say.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, just ignore him. He won't go away but one can live in hope.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 24 Oct 2009 01:19 AM 
Bob, just ignore him. He won't go away but one can live in hope. 

Hi Tony.......







Happy Halloween to you sir....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess it's degrees? 

Yep, probably cannot damn all of Aristo, but Tony you DID say " shame on AristoCraft again for sloppy QC." 

Anyway, Aristo has indicated that future steamers will have the socket in the tender, so maybe they are looking at the wiring issues. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg. 

I have also said "Nice loco spoilt by shoddy quality control". 

Whilst I would never comment publicly about the quality or operating capabilities of competing battery R/C equipment, I am a consumer of other Large Scale products and I call them as I see them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep some QC is lacking. I'm just wondering about the statement now about putting the electronics in the tender and if they will add additional tender pick up to solve the poor loco performance on DC. Since rewiring the tender my Steamers run 100 percent better. Later RJD


----------

